# pppoe-start problem

## whitesuit

Hi, 

I used the 2006.1 livecd to install gentoo and I have an adsl connection. While booted in the livecd i can connect to the internet using the following commands:

```
# sudo pppoe-setup

# sudo pppoe-start

# sudo route del default

# sudo route add default ppp0

```

however, on my installation, pppoe-start times out _every_ time. I have compiled the ppp & pppoe modules in the 2.6.18 kernel:

```
# ls /lib/modules/2.6.18/kernel/drivers/net/

bsd_comp.ko   ppp_deflate.ko  ppp_synctty.ko  pppox.ko  via-rhine.ko

ppp_async.ko  ppp_generic.ko  pppoe.ko        slhc.ko
```

im loading all of them at boot time.

ifconfig shows eth0. I don't know what I'm missing. Any ideas why this is happening ?

Thank you.

----------

## madchaz

where do you load them?

If you used rc-update, make sure you put them in default, not boot. The NIC needs to be up before you bring the pppoe up.

----------

## whitesuit

I put them in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 as the manual says it should be put.

Is there a better way ?

----------

## madchaz

I'm sorry, I wasn't clear. 

How do you start pppoe? Is it started as a service?

----------

## whitesuit

I start it exactly as i do in the livecd, using pppoe-start in a root shell. I don`t understand why this happens. I already tried installing with the livecd`s kernel but it`s the same problem. Maybe it`s something with that particular version of rp-pppoe ?

----------

## madchaz

When it times out, what error does it give you, if any?

Is eth0 the only NIC you have?

----------

## whitesuit

 *Quote:*   

> When it times out, what error does it give you, if any?

 

only .........TIMED OUT

 *Quote:*   

> Is eth0 the only NIC you have?

 

Yes.

----------

## whitesuit

It showed me this a couple of times:

# pppoe-start

................TIMED OUT

/usr/sbin/pppoe-start: line 198:  8321 Terminated              $CONNECT <(echo "$CONFREAD") >/dev/null 2>&1 

my problem seems similar to this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-455270-highlight-pppoestart.html

----------

## madchaz

Do you have the same errors in your logs?

Try posting the errors you get there. 

Other then that, I would suggest a re-compile of the kernel, making sure you enabled all the PPPoE settings and disabled IPv6 unless you really need it.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

hi,

have you entered your adsl acount: user name, user password

There are certain conf. files in /etc for ppp

e.g. for a chap authentification, you have to enter your: user name, user password to 

/etc/ppp/chap-secrets

i personally use the command pptp command, which works fine for me.

what i do, do establish a connection over a 510 adsl ethernet modem from thompson

dhcpcd eth1                      .. gives me a ip address

route del default               ..  kills the default route

pptp 10.0.0.138                 .. make a tunnel over 10.0.0.138 (standard ip address of a thompson modem)

its a good advice to use the logging console to see, what the system is doing.

----------

